# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Just wanted to say Hi.

## ButchK

I found this site a few weeks ago I hope to meet some fellow woodworkers here.  Looks like a great site. :Smilie:

----------


## Claw Hama

Hi Butch, welcome old mate. Most of the woodworkers are on the woodwork forum, this one is the renovation forum. What sort of woodwork do you do? It won't mater we're all here, the turners, the pen turners, the boat builders, the muso's, the general woodworkers like myself etc. You name it you'll find it. Have fun, talk to you soon no doubt.

----------


## artme

G'day Butch and welcome. :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup: 
Take note of Claw Hamma. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

